# ICQ Chat Problem



## RGHmktg (Nov 20, 2007)

I have an old version of ICQ on my W2K PC. A friend installed the new 6.5 on both his XP desktop and Vista laptop, and we couldn't communicate. So, he installed my old version on both machines. Now everything works perfectly...except chat. Chat requests from either of us don't reach the other (Cannot establish connection). I have Zone Alarm; he has Norton Firewall. We've both tried turning them off, but still can't get chat to work. Dozens of people in ICQ.com forums have read my problem; none have answered. Can anyone help pls?


----------

